# hi im a nissan newbie!!,from honda camp (dont kill me)



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

hi everyone..i jsut spent about 2 hours looking through this forum...

i am from the (gasp) "Honda camp"..so id say when it comes down to it im very knowledgeable about those motors...(not boring you with details)

anyways the honda ppl typically suck when it comes to information and jsut being cool in general..only the "d series crowd" i have found is typically a good bunch of ppl...(generalizing of course)

anyways, i have heard that the nissan enthusiasts are a great bunch of ppl( i guess we ll see)

i have a B12 chassis sentra SE and looking to swap to somthing that will smoke my civic!!!!(and everyones elses) I want to keep this a "budget beater' as much as possible..not interested in gong turbo...i wanted a sr20 alltho now i have seen the extent of this and seems like along he same lines of "plopping" an hseries motor into a 5g civic..(forgive the honda terms guys...hard habit to break) 
well in general i want to say that i am by far not a "newb' when it comes to cars alltho i am trying to pick up these "nissans' as quick as possible..so bare with me and i hope i can be (as wellas get) help to others someday..later, MIKE


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

We got some solutions to make your sentra haul-ass and beat up any honda you want it too even the NSX, but are you willing to spend the bread to beat these cars? Welcome to the B12-11 sentra side of the nissan camp. We can run with the big dogs over here and most times run past them or lead them with them trying to catch up. But it all depends on what your goals are and especially how much mechanical skills you got because this is the home of the no aftermarket gang "Pure Fabrication and Hybridding". Once again, Welcome...


Dee


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Do a search on CA18DE you should get plenty of ideas. Feel free to ask more questions, people in here are really cool. 

Give you an idea of how true boost's statement is, my project car is a 1985 Sentra SE Hatchback with following mods planned (so far) 
- JDM CA18DE
- Trans from 1987 CA16DE Pulsar
- Rear disc brake conversion from '86 Prelude
- Hot bits 35mm lowering springs w/KYB on all 4 corners
- Custom cut polyurethan rear trailing arm bushings from Mustang GT
- Dual ADDCO swaybars
- Upgrade to removable/vented front discs (donor to be determined)
- Upgraded brake booster, probably from a Pulsar NX
- Custom made, by me, urethane motor mounts
- Wheels/Tires
- Paint
- Custom made, by me, fiberglass body kit
- Upgraded front seats from Pulsar NX
- God knows what else

I'll probably be finished before I die.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Welcome to the board.... We won't hold the honda thing against you too much...everyone is entitled to a few mistakes...haha

I would suggest you check out the NPM Project B12...lots of good info on that platform.. http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/nismoproject.php


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Off with his head!!!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

One more mod I almost forgot about. My car is gonna be black, I'm gonna call it El ***** Cucaracha. I'm gonna wire up one of those La Cucaracha horns in the back and play it when I spank Honda's. This mod is just to torque my son a bit.....hehehe


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Hi! Welcome to the forums!  

-Nick


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

*thanks everyone!*

WOW i just posted this like a few hours ago, i didnt expect to get sucha a response!!!!

in detail, i am looking to swap something with these issues at hand:
smog
ease of instalation
cost/power ratio
converting from auto to manuel transaxle
ABOVE ALL ELSE RELAIBILTY!!!

my car is an 89 sport hatch with 276k on it(mostly freeway)..the car is in emmaculate condition (for how old it is) and so this is my sole reason for wanting to fix its weak links,the engine and no power specifically. The exterior (especially the factory red paint!!) and interior are fabuolus, and i picked up the car for free...seems like a good project vehical to me

it seems that from the limited reading i have done that the ca18de is sort of like the b16a1 into 4g civic/crx swap (if you know about that)..i relize it will be different, but as far as logistics and basic representive gains go...am i far off with this comparison

in the end i dont want to spend anymore than 3k on this project(engine only)...

after the engine that i decide to swap is done, i will most likely only uprage the clutch and flywheel, basic breathing mods, and a small shot of nitrous. (aside form doing what ever is neccary to handle the power and handling upgrades of course)
this will be an unsuspecting street car, i feel tht with the interior cut back and the car put on a light diet, this is all i will need to achieve my goals,..but still have the abilty to drive me to work and school every nite(since my 3rd gen rx7 will only be driven on weekends and when it blows up, not at all)

lastly , damn my car has a huge power steering leak!!! i believe it is comming form the seals in the pinion gear linkage( i am weary of this since i dont want to pull the hole rack from lack of a lift and special tools..anyone with any info would be greatly appricaited on this subject alone!!!!!!!!!

thanks everyone for making this "honda guy" feel welcome and i lok forward to everyones comments


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

The most bang for the buck, and a bolt in operation on a B12, is the CA18DE. Anything with 16 in model number and you would be selling yourself short. The SR20DE would be a much bigger, and costlier, headache.

I recently bought a complete CA18DE swap, motor/trans/wires/mounts....etc. for $200.00. Got lucky but you should be able to do it within your budget.

As for how the CA18DE matches your requirements:

Smog - May be a problem....put 2 cats on it...and jury rig an air pump.....hehehe
Ease of installation - Should be a bolt in operation
Cost/Power ratio - Can't be beat
Auto to Manual - Will need to install hydraulic clutch unless you put a tranny from a CA16DE (cable/lower gears)
Reliability - Very reliable


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

*pullution control devices and smog legality*

yea im in california so it as to pass smog, any such thing as a 89 or newer ca18de from japan?.....damn is there anyway to fake it with the USDM CA18de...out in california the engine has to be same year or newer..or id have to convert the older engine to use the exsisiting pollution control devices...hmmmmm?..


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

here in ontario we can change the engine and clain "hothod status" is it possable to do that in cali?


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

boy if there was a such thing as "hot rod status" in ca the world would be a much better place!...


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

The problem with the '89 USDM CA18DE is they dropped the compression and HP went down to 96hp. The '88 came with 125hp. If you can find an '89 Pulsar NX/SE you should be able to put higher compression pistons in without any real problems.

On the other hand, it shouldn't be too much trouble to hook up '89 smog devices to an '88 engine.


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

good understanding because i can't type


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

has anyone done this with the pollution devices?

..so is there no "JDM ca18de non turbo' newer than 89 that will fit and is cheap?


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

the cheapest swap.

1)use ur Sentra.
2)buy a KA20DE from ebay or junk yard for $300 with tranny(155HP160TQ) yes that engine is cheap cause no one wants it. It's still strong but compare to the SR20DET it's not even close so thats why it's so cheap
3) put it in there and ready to go REAL FAST
4)If only it's take easy

People nowadays(I'm young ok) talk about engine swap like oil change.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> People nowadays(I'm young ok) talk about engine swap like oil change.


 Yeah, but most of the time it's only talk. An engine exchange is fairly simple to the do-it-yourselfers around here, but a swap is more in depth and takes a bit more than the ability to wrench (believe me). If you're paying someone to do a swap for you, be prepared to spend the $$$ said name individual(s) ask for. Look at Myetball's sig, it says it all. most kids don't have the money, but sure as hell have the dream. Some kids got the money from mommy and daddy and still come up short of what they want. I limit myself to nissan swaps and hyundai to mitsubishi swaps as well as few toyotas, but all others I don't touch. So when I scream a price out to some of you guys, it's not to screw you, but merely telling you in a dollars sense at what's involved with what I'm trying to sell. Speed ain't cheap and those of you that think it is had better think again and again.


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

ok well all i want is a manual, a decent engine, and someithng to pass smog...

also i wasnt aware that a ka20de had 155hp...hmmmm?
and call me crazy, but thats not a "drop in swap" as a ca18de correct??
anywyas liek i siad i got the know how and money to get going what i need too..jsut need to know what that is...lol
thanks all


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> also i wasnt aware that a ka20de had 155hp...hmmmm?


 Correction to be made, it's a KA24DE and yes, it is rated 155hp!


> and call me crazy, but thats not a "drop in swap" as a ca18de correct??


 Very far from a direct drop in, but would be interesting to see one do that


> jsut need to know what that is...


 That's simple enough, must answer a couple of questions, though! How much are you willing to fork out for power? How much power are you looking to gain? And what type of driving do you plan on doing (ie drag racing at the track, street racing or just a powerful everday driver)?


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2406947163&category=6392

All the parts you need and well within your budget...of course why do the swap....just drive this around. Oh yeah, we're Sentra junkies...hehehe


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...3&category=6392


 Nice car! I finally drove one of those things and they are nice. And besides, they got better intercooler space up front than the sentra, but unfortunately I love my sentras.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

FYI boost, one of your stories about beating a guy at 170mph made me change my mind about putting the sentra tag on my car when it's done. Was gonna be an anonymous monster.

Only tags will be "NISSAN" on front and "NISSAN SENTRA" on the rear. This so they know it's a sentra kickin' their ass.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> FYI boost, one of your stories about beating a guy at 170mph made me change my mind about putting the sentra tag on my car when it's done. Was gonna be an anonymous monster.


 Many will argue it's validity and the average person will take a secret like that and keep it to themselves, but not me. Luckily for us sentra owners, we have a variety of gearboxes and engines that will let us defy the laws of physics and have our boxy cars beating up ferarris and corvettes? Somebody better recognize quickly that there's some new sheriff's on the road and they ain't nothing to be F**cked-up with.


> Only tags will be "NISSAN" on front and "NISSAN SENTRA" on the rear. This so they know it's a sentra kickin' their ass.


 They won't believe that, trust me I hope you do complete your swap so you can see just how effortless and perfomance-minded this engine is. Nissan's best kept secret!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2406749456&category=6770

Go for the BOOST


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

That's the older model that works perfectly in pulsars. I have the newer model that has the intercooler on top and the intake manifold runs east and west. Still, great price.


----------



## david r (Feb 26, 2003)

besides the one on e-bay where elese could i get a complete ca18det engine and tranny


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: thanks everyone!*

Don't worry, we won't kill ya, just pick on ya a bit As far as the motor swap, CA18DET all the way, go boost!! To be honest, this motor will destroy the Si motor, as far as being boosted. If you want NA power, track down a SR20VE, but you 3K budget will easlily be blown, as your patience doing the swap, too. And since when do people use 3rd gen RX-7's for a daily driver. Shoulda upgraded the coolant jacket and apex seals, not to mention a single turbo conversion, the twinturbos are suicide. Anyways, Welcome!!! You won't be sorry, as the lowly underdogs of Nissan, we hold the vehicle for the ultimate sleeper. Once you go Nissan, you will never go back(If we have any say-so!! ) 
BTW, for the CA18DET motor, check out www.jspecauto.com
It's like $900 for the motor, turbo, tranny, cut harness, and ECU. Good deal


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

*Re: thanks everyone!*



WMengineering said:


> *lastly , damn my car has a huge power steering leak!!! i believe it is comming form the seals in the pinion gear linkage( i am weary of this since i dont want to pull the hole rack from lack of a lift and special tools..anyone with any info would be greatly appricaited on this subject alone!!!!!!!!!*



I had the exact same problem. I recommend that you dont take it to a dealer, they charged me $1200 Canadian for a new one. 
If your into being ghetto duct tape and caulking are the way to go.  Otherwise try and make some friends at shops or if you know someone in Highschool do the fix at the school. The parts should be all available in the junkyards. 

Doing a KA24DE swap would be very interesting indeed. Correct me if Im wrong the KA24DE with tranny was a rear drive setup only right? Im sure its doable (if people can put Corvette engines in VW beetles, then a KA24 swap is possible for sure!), but it seems like it would require a fair bit of effort for that. 

-Nick


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You can find the KA24DE in FWD Altimas and the KA24E in the stanzas. So, it can be done, but there will be some tedious fabricating going on.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

those are some NICE seats in that se. i woul.d love to have those in my b12!


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I've found two junked NX's with the same seats. Hope they're still there when I'm ready to buy/install. Both need to be reupholstered.


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

*ok this is EXACTLY what i want..lol*

ok i do know what a ka24de is...i thought i was missing someithng when the guy said ka20de with 155..anyways, yea that was my first thought when i wanted more power for my B12er...and would absoultly love to use nissans bulletproof truck/torque monster 4 cyc....it seemed like itd be too hard of a swap to do..ultimatly if i could id go with that engine above all else, i would

what i am looking for is more power over stock, a manuel, and ...i just want to be able to drive it, and ocasionly go mildly off roading.....

liek i said 3 grand is all i want to spend on the complete motor build up in the long run...otherwise this car becomes not worth it to me(buget beater)

so yea thats what i want, nothing too exotic , (thats why id love the ka24)..mostly a nice street car with a mild power increase over stock(will seem like alot) and every day driveabilty...all for less than 3k..ok?..thanks all, MIKE


----------



## Old_Dirty_Pulsar (Feb 21, 2003)

Myetball, whats so great about pulsar seats???


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Nice upgrade for B11/12. Check out the pics:

http://www.fredfamily.org/~nrfred/photos/pulsar/index.html


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

DOH! ODP, you got me. I should have found some pics of B11/12 seats so you know what the rest of us have to put up with.

Actually, my B11 came from factory with same seats in the N12...black/silver tiger stripe. I'm looking to upgrade to N13 seats...should be same you already have.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6392&item=2407598871&rd=1

Here's a parts car for ya...you could up the compression when you redo the motor.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

That's a beautiful car for all you budgeted go-fasters. I prefer them with a busted engine so you don't get into someone else's problems and you'll know right up front what you're dealing with. Looks very nice..........


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

WELL THAT SUCKS FOR HIM .... IF HE WAS A DIE HARD NISSAN
FAN HE WOULD BUCK UP AND FIX THE BOOBOO...


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

man , does are the limited edition fittipaldi wheels that i was trying to get before i got my konigs last year. they were 80 bucks a piece at discount tires . everytime i tried to order them online they kept telling me out of stock


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

AVERAGE, E-MAIL THE PERSON AND TRY TO GET THEM.. IF HE'LL SELL.... MAKE AN OFFER HE CAN'T REFUSE....SOODS LIKE HE'S 
HARD UP..FOR CASH, OR WHEELS...


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

The black Pulsar went for $480.00 on ebay. Helluva deal for the winner.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6392&item=2407598871


----------

